# I have enough space for a Tegu?



## RTLP6262 (Nov 3, 2017)

During my research to have a Teugu, I was in doubt about space, because I could not find anything, besides several controversies in question to that, so I would like to ask what the minimum size of a terrarium for a adult male argentine black and white Tegu? Also, I have a space of 78 cm (wide) X 110 cm (high) X 130 cm (long). Obviously I will not and I do not want to leave it there all the time, I would like to have a relationship like MacGyver and its owners, but I have to have a terrarium because I am afraid that my dogs end up hurting him or vice versa, and I have part-time school (7am to 12:20), in other words, I will not be able to keep my eyes on it all the time.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 3, 2017)

That's pretty small an adult should have at a minimum 6ft x 4ft x 4ft but 8ft x 4ft x 4ft it preferred

Since you used CM it converts to 

244cm x . 120cm x 120cm


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Zyn said:


> That's pretty small an adult should have at a minimum 6ft x 4ft x 4ft but 8ft x 4ft x 4ft it preferred
> 
> Since you used CM it converts to
> 
> 244cm x . 120cm x 120cm


To add to this advice, I push for 8’ min.


----------



## ag3nt 0rang3 (Nov 10, 2017)

i built a 6 x 2x2 seems fine, but i do let him out to roam whenever i can


----------

